# Your favorite pad



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Just curious as to what you all use for pads out on the trails.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sheepskin. I am notorious for riding with a loose girth. The sheepskin molds to my horse's back and never slips regardless of how loose my girth is. It also works great for moisture control. I won't use anything else.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I use an extra thick fleece lined pad and over it I put a riser pad because my mare has high withers and I don't want to take a chance of hurting her. 

With my gelding I use a thick fleece lined pad.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a dark blue one I got from jeffers equine that I love to death. It's got little water proof pockets built in on the sides for your cell phone, hoof pick, water, treats, etc.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Overall I prefer horsehair pads. Otherwise whatever fits/works for that horse/saddle combo.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

1" thick black wool for western. otherwise a regular quilted pad for english.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I like impact gel pads and classic equine, yes there expensive but there worth it. The last for years, i have owned my impact gel pad and my classic equine for 4 years and there still as good as new. They did a demonstration with an impact gel pad, and they took mnm's and put them under the gel part (just the gel part) and started hitting them as hard as he could with a hammer and they didnt even crack or chip nothing.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have 2 favorites I have a Skito pad I have used for many years. I love it because you can take the inside pad stuff out and wash the fleece/cloth part. If this one ever wears out I will buy another, but so far after every washing it looks brand new. Saro has inherited it from Vida
Vida is now using a PRS pad from Clinton Anderson. She was getting dry patches at the wither awhile back. This pad has done wonders for taking care of the problem. Its a very nice well made pad.

If we are going someplace I want to add some color I have several different colored indian blankets I throw on top of them.


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

Impact Gel. Not the thin 1", but the 1 3/4" with the tacky bottom.


----------

